# Black and Yellow



## Woodsman (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't laugh too hard guys, at the time, this was my very first attempt at turning. I've since moved into table legs and would like to do more as time permits. I love to see what some of you make though. You really have to have an eye for it.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 31, 2012)

They look good from my perspective, but of course I wear 3.0 reading glasses.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2012)

I think they're beautiful! My wife was eyeballing rolling pens at the instant gallery at SWAT last weekend, so don't be surprised if those get snatched up quickly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> They look good from my perspective, but of course I wear 3.0 reading glasses.


Man David your falling apart, I'm only in 2.0 

Nice work on the rolling pins, just don't let the wife chase you with one!


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice work, the guys that buy them from me at the market claim that they get a great return on investment.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice stuff! You just gave me the motivation to try making a few! Great choice of wood in Osage too, Those will be super durable and last FOREVER!


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice work. Love the colors. Rick


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 31, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > They look good from my perspective, but of course I wear 3.0 reading glasses.
> ...


Don't even ask about my hearing. And if you haven't noticed, why is it we loose hair on our heads and it starts sprouting in places we never dreamed of? 
Back to the thread: What's the finish on the rolling pins?


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 18, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...



Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I don't think I applied any finish to them, but if I did, it would have probably been a wax finish so there wouldn't be any problems with it later on. Again, sorry I didn't reply sooner.


----------

